# Sundays are for eating



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Mowed the lawn early just to avoid the 12 pm sun,88 already with a heat index of 96,got hungry so Sausage Waffles to the rescue,just take your favorite waffle recipe and add some good cook breakfast sausage to the mix,presto instant MRE also good with bacon,good with SOS on top or chili,hell I like them with everything.







What to do with so many mango's,well how about a nice mango key lime frozen pie for after a spicy meal.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I saw a food post and started by readytogo and I *KNEW* there would be pics!

Good work sir! keep it up!


----------

